# What does 'walk the dog' mean when talking about lures?



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry if I'm such an ignoramus, but I was reading an earlier post about towadi lures (which I don't have one of) and using the 'walk the dog' technique. I have no idea what this means - can someone enlighten me? :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVAk4FwAACbfgAASSOeAEpEkUAA/79/wMAD0wGpkJpP0mUaND0mNRoNMnqEU2o09TEAAMgGQAap4RGTJpPTUYgAAyGeBqXwjS1cMi2Oy9NAwRaoBccSJyiAS3UkDkhJgiRku5aLk891T47W/rvnLF+pFK+E8WLAZoHDTz0tdEZyrwyNTVVdfviesMCDDsNjSOjtmpX2QXigRsCjOxA1VD4Z2xAUj4WNAi2eIMc5sY8bJVorr78TYJV1KHHYMR8SqLskJiAi5EDJy2q8MBUhrzhnI3o0JG4QEI5ELjgmlMbFqKvCioVLSEARHaqrUJLpOthnOGGptBSPPI0S6VgJ/8XckU4UJBQJOBcA=


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

This video might help explain it. Red is right you are trying to move the lure side to side on the surface

http://hobbies.expertvillage.com/videos ... lk-dog.htm

Victor


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

The "walk the dog" can take some practice to master and once you get the idea of making slight movements with your rod it will become easier to make the lure sway from side to side.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sam60 said:


> The "walk the dog" can take some practice to master and once you get the idea of making slight movements with your rod it will become easier to make the lure sway from side to side.


And does this side to side business work? Does it improve one's take home rate?

JT


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

JT the side to side does work, it imitates a wounded baitfish atempting to get away. but like any lure the guarentee it will land you more fish can not be given ( by me anyway :wink: )


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. Unfortunately I'm having trouble downloading the video from the net whilst I'm on dial-up, but I think I get the picture...in my head.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

found another pretty helpful video






Red might be worthy of the wiki?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQQmiBoAADvfgAASWKeAEqwk0Ao/7//gMAECshqaDQIEyYU9NR6bUmmaaMoRNTaQZAAAAAABqPRJo0J6nqPSGRoAAASEC/Wl7JvSUU/y+CZ5qSCLaSG56r7eW+/C3k+drGbENSW2AbramDaSDfxJlKjG37gfIkQ3o4d79Xdnz3pGLVZAYGLdFy0Tp1mN2xRZz6LzcnquxXchWJNxIskqNQUYlGJD4TPkvaz6JydISHwFcgdKnljxgkGkV4WKQBRZSIBQiZBVzF0XAVi3AORnYZrHIjcIVboqpDzGweyvC7vewzg1oTQUC4oBXFZYlWp9F+F1go8CJyQklQiXDKvTCbFm02tfSQbAUo3I+6m0hUqEze6AY6s8VBkHwexfw3o4yTU2N/HOKFJsfOVxj/F3JFOFCQBCaIGg


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> OutbackDee said:
> 
> 
> > Red might be worthy of the wiki?
> ...


Cheers mate,

Am happy to amend. Wasnt too sure if it was ok with everyone else to add it.

its added btw -


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Jeez its hard not to get excited about fishing when watching these videos 8)

Thanks for the interesting info fellas.

Milt,


----------

